# Skyline R32 GTR vs Evo 6



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

OK the decision has been made and the 205 is for sale. 

Now the problem is deciding what to get next.... Since i was a boy i've wanted an Evo 6 TME in red but unfortunately importing one at about 13k is a touch outta my price range... i could however buy either a GSR or RSII the only other car i would consider is a Skyline R32 GTR (2.6 straight six Twin Turbo). The problem i have is that both cars are really similar in a lot of aspects. 


Reliability - Both much of a muchness even when they go costs of repairs are similar. 
Fuel Consumption - Not that they would be kept standard but again quite similar 
Tunablity - After looking at certain reputable tuners up to a certain bhp/torque they are very similar, the skyline however has a larger scope. 
Looks - Evo does edge it slightly.... 

The way i tell everyone to decide what they prefer is imagine yourself in one of the cars sitting at the lights , if a guy pulls up in the other car would you be jealous? 
I've thought about it and to be honest i would be happy in either. 

Can anyone give me any plus or minus points on either car to make my decision easier? 

P.S This has been posted on Lancer Register also to get both sides of the story.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

cant really compare the 2 cars mate.

Ive got a 650ish bhp 32 GTR and my mate has just sold his 480bhp TME.
It really comes down to personal preference and what they will be used for.

Ive always dreamt of a skyline so there wasnt really a choice for me, and as they are a bit rarer than evos that sealed it.

On the track i would of stood no chance as with a burst from the lights, but once we were moving i would be all over him. 

Jealousy never really came into it, more of a respect. :smokin:


----------



## COLONEL_SMITH (Mar 7, 2002)

I went from EVO VI to R33 and they are totally different cars..The evo is just so quick to get going but runs out of puff around 100..The Gtr can seem slow compared to the EVO..It really depends on what you what from it.The Evo is a bit more practical with a proper boot and 4 doors..
The reason I changed is that I became used to the acceleration and mods to the evo do not get the results you do when you mod a skyline..I also got fed up with the tiny fuel tank in the evo..Mine was standard and even driving like miss daisy would not help..The range was terrible...Still it was a really good car and cost me a lot less to run than my skyline does...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Go for the GTR, as you really having a hard choice, means you are looking for a great car to own.
The GTR will show you what the legend is all about . . .
The TME is a great car, if this is what you're looking for, it will make you happy and you will not regret any second with it (ask the member EVO6 ) . . . but if you will come across a GTR someday after , you might think you missed something great. :smokin:


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

I think the Skyline is a more engaging car having more depth than the Evo. The Evo is fun, but its appeal is pretty short term. I think the skyline will cost you much more to run though!


----------



## bandt1989 (Jan 19, 2006)

Would you please keep us informed as to what the lancer forum tell you. It would be interesting to know if we get respect or trashed.

I have always thought of the skyline as the big daddy between skyline, evo and scooby.

I hope you are happy with whatever you choose my friend. You sound like a person who will respect you motering.


kind regards


----------



## aidanjaye (Feb 22, 2006)

*Skyline*

I went with cash for a Evo 6 but ended up with a skyline - agree with others though - both good cars but skyline just that bit more rarer and hence gets my vote>


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

alternatengine said:


> Looks - Evo does edge it slightly....


Never!!

Good luck with whatever you buy, and above all - enjoy!

Graham


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

got to be the skyline mate... everyones got evos now days, you can guarentee that you will see hundreds of them at every car show you go to.

have to admit tho my mate has a 400bhp evo 7 and he gives me a good go, and im now running around 600bhp!!!! we were quite evenly matched when my r34gtr was 430bhp stage 1 tuned up to about 70mph, then i was away!!

:squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

wouldn't a short geart ratio set like the OS Giken 1-3rd gear kit go a long ways in negating the Evo's off the line advantage?

Don't know much about Evos TBH, but my R32 is THE dream car for me, and I can't see myself ever divorcing my car for another.


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Posts done at MLR. 





TimFerguson
User

Registered: Oct 2006
Location: Coleraine, Northern Ireland
Posts: 79
Car: 



To be honest i'm brand new to the Evo world so can't really advise you either way. The only thing i would say is, like you, i think the Evo is a much nicer car to look at.

Therefore, if you're in a Skyine with similar performance to an Evo and the Evo pulls up at the lights, you're bound to be jealous because the Evo is the nicer looking car.

You'll get way better reasons from the more experienced users on here, but that's just my 2pence 


__________________
Tim Ferguson <tim-ferguson>



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 12:27 



krazy_ivan
Senior User

Registered: Feb 2006
Location: Surrey
Posts: 601
Car: Black 5 GSR, White 6 RS, Audi A6 TDI



Interms of cost's yes they are very similar, but to actually drive, you'll find there worlds apart.

You have to look at what both cars were built for. The Evo was built to rule the rally world, and it did. The GTR was built to rule GT racing which it also did.

Your best bet is to get yourself in both and try them in as many situatiosn as you can, and decide which suits your wants most.

Try and speak to a guy on here called The Admiral (Rog) up untill very recently he had both an R32 and an Evo4.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 12:33 



leegtr
User

Registered: Feb 2004
Location: 
Posts: 55
Car: 



Hi mate,

I had a 500 BHP (genuine) R33 GTR and have ended up getting an EVO 6.

The way they drive is completly different so only advice really would be to drive both and make a decision.

I personnally went for the EVO as I felt more confident driving it and also the car handled the roads I use better.

My view is if you drive on nice flat roads with sweeping bends etc the GTR is the better car but if the roads are not to good and the corners are sharper then evo is better.

All just my views but its what I found.

Lee



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 13:01 



The Admiral
NRing 8m35s Knockhill 58s

Registered: May 2004
Location: Bonnie Scotland
Posts: 2988
Car: 355bhp EVO 4.5 "Ultimate Response" Fast Road & Track Car



Hi m8!

As said above, the two are really different to drive...

Bearing in mind that both are potential money pits, the Skyline's approaching Australia in depth, I'd recommend a nice, standardish EVO 

The EVO is a better B road car and great fun to drive, even with "only" 320bhp or so from an exhaust & de cat, you'll have great fun If you stick to this sort of power & take your time to find a good one, you should be fine reliability wise...

IMO a Skyline GTR32 needs a LOT more power than standard to make it as "fun" as the EVO - mainly due to it's long gearing and heavier weight... However, there really is no substitute for the way a medium power (500-600bhp) Skyline GTR32 drives, so if you're looking to mod to this level in the long term, maybe consider this route...

Buying a modded Skyline will almost certainly cost you HUGE amounts of money and heart-ache; buying a stdish EVO will probably be just Fun, Fun, Fun... 

Cheers 

Rog


__________________




Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 13:18 



3v0
Junior User

Registered: Oct 2006
Location: Isle of Man
Posts: 25
Car: Evo VII RSII



Admittedly I am slightly biased having just bought my first one but I would go evo every time, there are a few reasons why this is my personal choice such as the different types of drive etc, but just for vanity the evo is just so much better looking than the skyline (my opinion )


__________________
I've done this a thousand times and knowone's been hurt....much.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 13:26 



Straight Line
Senior User

Registered: Nov 2005
Location: Newcastle
Posts: 464
Car: EVO VIII FQ 330



what kind of driving do you do, i.e. what roads will you spend most of your time on?
The skyline is a bigger car and you're aware of that once you get in one after an evo, still truely awesome pieces of kit though.

I'm considering a 34 V spec as my next car...(getting ready for a slating!)



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 16:03 



evo8260gtr
Senior User

Registered: Jun 2005
Location: 
Posts: 649
Car: Evo 8, Fto, C32 amg



alternate engine, how u doin its imad from the ec forums we spoke a while back, give me a shout if you wanna go out in my evo trust me you'l want one 



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 18:04 



Oracle
Senior User

Registered: Nov 2005
Location: Inside M25
Posts: 130
Car: IX FQ340



I've had the GTR 33 and the evo is better (IX). Evo has better reliability and the GTR will cost alot in modding. Mine was 500bhp but remember it is a very heavy car like the M5, when it gets going it's quick but boring Evo is more chuckable and user friendly 4 doors - practicality etc...



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 20:58 



cossie1
Senior User

Registered: Jun 2004
Location: At Home
Posts: 2613
Car: Evo VI RSII



Your choice m8, I bought an evo 6 GSR last year, and sold it earlier this year.

Went and bought an R33 GTR, kept that about 6 weeks and got rid and bought an evo 6 RSII.

Glad to be back in an Evo.

As I said it's your choice, your the 1 that needs to drive it but I wouldn't have another liner (never had any problems with mine btw, was running stg1 at around 400bhp, but still didn't seem quick, as it's a big heavy bus).



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged.

01-11-2006 21:27 



djmisio85
Junior User

Registered: Sep 2006
Location: Gunma, Japan
Posts: 27
Car: Lancer Evo 2 RS



hey there mate. Ok so its like this, im driving, admitedly an older evo, but here in japan, my mate drives an r32 gtr from 1990. Its pretty much standard, and iv had a few plays with him, initial D style. 

performance, 0-60 just about equal, i might win, cos of my weight.Grip, the gtr is hard to slide, evo is a piece of cake to slide.(at least mine is, not sure about the newer evolutions)

The r32 is very low, and just sticks to the ground, smooth ride, as opposed to my "rs" stiffer setup. very long and wide, and just the seating position in my evo makes me more comfortable simply by being able to see more. the gtr is VERY low.

quality, i would say the gtr pips it to the post, qiueter in the cabin (altho because i have no insulation in the rs, the gsr or tme might be quieter).but general grand tourer comforts are very prominent in the gtr.

petrol, who cares, theyr both like a tramp on white lightening

tuning, the gtr has it every time

rarity, id say the r32 just, u dont see many even in japan on a daily basis, unless u go to the track.

but i love my evo, bought it for less than 1/3 of what my mate payed for his R, and i can stick up his ass and outbreak any time i want 

hope this help, let me know if u want more info 
mike


----------



## BokboKGuN (Sep 27, 2006)

I got an Evo 6.5 (my bros actually..) but i'm driving it atm.Only got intake, exhaust n ecu done. I went for a test drive for a stock R32 gt-r. Comparing the cars, the evo is a better drive around everyday car than the gt-r. evo is a lot less laggy than the gt-r stock for stock. Remember that ur searching for an evo 6.5 and its a special edition as well which i think is as cool as a gt-r. However next year I'll search for a gt-r because it's my dream car :clap: both cars are great at their own reason..i bet u wouldn't regret buying any 1 of those..

p.s I would choose an evo for daily driving more than a gt-r


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

imho the Evo is pretty stunning, especially the RS (I cannot stand AYC) its basically a washing machine on steroids, it sounds boring, looks ridiculous - like a chavs wet dream - but is so effective half the time you dont realise how fast you are going. Its also easier to drive it faster. Downsides to me are the AYC, its expensive when it often fails - £2000 for the diff. They also loose value at a horrific rate due to the never ending new releases of Evo's, I think they are up to Evo IX MR now (effectively evo 12).

I am driving around in an Evo 3 these days, and I have to say it rocks.  It weighs a mere 1250kgs or so and still has about 300bhp and the rocket ship short geared acceleration.

Skylines GTR's are great, I think they have a little more road presence, you feel like your in a proper sports car rather than a rally nutter hybrid. They sound better, they are great on track and loose a bit less fuel as they are easier to keep off boost due to the slightly laggy nature of even a stock car. They are also ridiculously expensive to maintain, but thats Jap turbo cars for you.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Don´t compare then,buy both of them and have fun


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

You opted for my favourite Skyline or my favourite Evo. Hmmm i believe you should go with what you're going to use the car for or rather what kind of roads and driving you're going to be doing. I mean the 6 corners like f**k and the GT-R can but you know. If you do get the 6, go for the RSII. A guy here has a STD 6 RSII and its great in stock trim. Love GT-R's more but my bias will not be put here. Go with what i said and also your gut.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

gotta agree about the wide and low thing - those were the two things that surprised me the most, after dreaming of Skylines for so long, finally driving one. They are wide, and they are low! Makes parking in a crowded Seoul garage a bit of a Houdini act although I dare say I'm used to it now. I'm guessing the Evo is a fun tossable car - the Skyline is very competent and does everything I want it to like it is on rails. Can't escape the mass of the car though - body roll is countered by massively stiff shocks, acceleration comes from huge dollops of boost, and the car stops on a dime, but you can feel the brakes working hard at levels other cars never see. A lot of stress to put on parts I suppose.

Anyways, after turning in a dismal 12.6mpg on my last tank, I'm shooting to get and measure maximum efficiency on my current tank of gas, meaning that for 200 miles of commuting so far, I haven't jumped on the boost once and I think I hit 4000rpm a couple times. The restraint is killing me


----------

